

Hey iTunes 10, thanks for using 20% of my CPU even when *not playing anything* - jgalvez
http://jwz.livejournal.com/1288509.html

======
sabj
Since day 1, I've been a fierce opponent of iTunes. Although there are now
sort-of alternatives, it's one of my strong reasons for not wanting any Apple
i* products.

The saddest thing for sure was back in the day, when it was even less useful
than it is today (but maybe less bloated) when it was hailed as the Greatest
Thing Ever by my teenage cohort.

No, no, no! I yelled from the ramparts, but none would listen. When they would
come visit, I would show them the psychedelic visualization power of WinAmp,
its flexibility, and many other lovely tricks - to no avail!

